
Introducing Pushbullet Pro - supercopter
https://blog.pushbullet.com/2015/11/17/introducing-pushbullet-pro/
======
MattSteelblade
Like many others are saying, I believe the price point to be too high and am
disappointed in their decision to limit previously free features.

~~~
codq
The general sentiment is that it's unconscionable to remove previously free
features and put them behind a paywall, and I have to agree.

It would be one thing if they announced fancy and fantastic NEW features and
included them in the Pro suite, but to disallow activities of current (and
loyal!) users, and then charge more than I imagine most users are paying for
ANYTHING phone related, apart from them monthly bill, is a such a poor move on
their part.

Look for them to make a statement, possibly an apology, in the next few hours.

